#ubuntu-cl 2013-03-11
<lennox> hola
<darkmist> Hola
<arvaro> hola darkmist
<arvaro> wenas zeus caravena
<darkmist> hola, necesito una pequeña ayuda para conectarme a una red wifi con PEAP
<zeus> peap?
<zeus> :S
<zeus> arvaro: kiubo
<caravena> Hola darkmist arvaro zeus pedro_
<zeus> fefa: windows >.<
<fefa> es el problema de ser diseñadora en una agencia
<fefa> y no hay mac
<zeus> buuuuu
<fefa> pero mi laptio sigue fiel a ubuntu :)
<fefa> *laptop
<zeus> miau!
<caravena> glup!
<zeus> fome
<fefa> lo sé
<fefa> si fuera la unica diseñadora y msi diseño solo los trabajara yo cero problema
<fefa> peor noe s asi:p
<zeus> conflicto laboral?
<zeus> :/
<fefa> algo asi
<fefa> y siempre será asi
<fefa> al menso en la moneda tenía mac
<fefa> pero generalmente ne las agencias usan windows:p
<zeus> mala cosa
<zeus> muy mala cosa :P
<arvaro> y se fue no mas darkmist
<zeus> arvaro: intento conectarse... le dio timeout
<fabio_> wena cabros
<fefa> hola febiocomo va?
<fefa> * fabio_
<zeus> fabio_: hola guachito rico =)
<fabio_> hola fefa!
<fabio_> hola zeus
<fabio_> bien bien gracias... y por allá?
<fefa> bien bien
<fefa> mucha pega con lo de la vendimia?
<fabio_> fefa, si bastante, de hecho tengo un delay de respuesta de 3 horas xD
<fefa> ouch
<fefa> ayer mostraban el tipico reportaje del valle del colchagua y a la gent elinda tomando vino
<fefa> :p
#ubuntu-cl 2013-03-12
<fabio__> miau!
<zeus> miau!
<caravena> Hola buenas fabio__ arvaro zeus
<arvaro> holanda
<fabio__> hola caravena
<fabio__> hola arvaro
<fefa> bueenso dias
<zeus> fefa: que tienen de buenos? =(
<fefa> eeeehm q compre un sobre de limonada frambuesa para probarla y resulto ser rica asi q no perdo los $165 q gasté?
<fefa> miau?
<fefa> jaja
<zeus> miau!
<c3959> hola buen dia!
<c3959> (ya casi es buenas tardes xd)
<fabio__> hola buenas!
<fabio__> cuchito cuchito...
<fefa> cuchito anda arisco hoy dia parece
<fefa> anda erizado:p
<fabio__> ¿le habrán tirado agua?
<fabio__> xD
<pedro_> cuchito cuchitoo
<zeus> miau!
<pedro_> woof woof
<fefa> pio pio
<c3959> puros ruidos de animales... algo raro pasa
<fabio__> muuuuuuuuuuuu muuuuuuuuuuu
 * fabio__ en el canal ubuntu-onomatopeya 
 * fabio__ pide votos para renombrar el canal
<sortega> WTF!
<zeus> miau!
<fabio__> guaguaguaguaguaguuuuuuuuuuuuuu!
<voidHB> Saben si dell comenzó a vender los equipos con ubuntu?
<voidHB> El Dell XPS 13? Había un proyecto llamado Sputnik
<sortega> hace tiempo que empezo a venderlos
<voidHB> En Chile?
<voidHB> Sé que el año pasado en otros países se vendía, pero acá…
<caravena> glupglup XD
#ubuntu-cl 2013-03-13
<fabio> wena arvaro
<arvaro> holanda fabio
<fefa> buenos dias
<arvaro> app de colo colo saliendo del horno
<arvaro> esperando que google play la publique
<arvaro> problem fabio ?
<pedro_> cuchito cuchiiitooo
<fefa> arvaro avisa para publicitarla aqui :p
<arvaro> fefa ya la subimos, estamos esperando que aparezca en PLAY
<fabio> oink oink!
<fefa> okiss
<arvaro> ya fefa estamos en google play
<fefa> woojoo ahi la encontre :)
<flipflop_> hola!!!
<flipflop_> hay alguien?????
<zeus> miau
<kamusin> holas
<fabio> wena cabros!
<zeus> miau miau!
<fabio> hahahaahahhahahaha -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5E_YiKHzAkQ y acá nos quejamos !
<kamusin> hola fabio :)
<kamusin> que talca pedro_ , que tal el GOD?
<kamusin> bah.. GOW
<fefa> como en todos los hitos historicos hare mi talla fome de rigot
<fefa> *rigor
<fefa> el priemro invitado del papa nuevo será meeeeeeeeeeeessiiiiiiiiii(lease como comntarista de foxsport)
<fefa> gracias no se molesten
<fabio> ahora tienen a D10S, a MESSIas y al papa, que más quieren?
 * fabio compitiendo con fefa a ver quien es más fome
<fefa> jajajaja
<fefa> tengo otra
<fefa> "el unico papa querido por todos es el papa john's"
<fefa> :p
<fabio> no entendí :-p
<fefa> papa  john's
<fefa> http://www.papajohns.cl/
<fefa> las mejores pizzas ??
<fabio> ahora las misas serán con fernet y biffes
<fefa> jajaja
<fefa> y el vaticano tendra una nueva moneda el vaticanito (corralito)
<fabio> hohohohohoh
<fefa> nose q habra dicho elpapa pero un colega dice q le mando saludos a madonna y q dijo "te lo dice la notte"
<fefa> :s
<fabio> what!!!
<fabio> dile que el alcohol hace mal, te hace escuchar tonteras
<fabio> fefa, -> http://www.administrar.org/video/CTjWPbgZBw0,tO.html?fb_action_ids=10151345103261527%2C10151345099036527&fb_action_types=og.likes&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map=%7B%2210151345103261527%22%3A139961349513547%2C%2210151345099036527%22%3A148641718635418%7D&action_type_map=%7B%2210151345103261527%22%3A%22og.likes%22%2C%2210151345099036527%22%3A%22og.likes%22%7D&action_ref_map=%5B%5D
<fabio> arvaro, ^que no le pase...
<fefa> oooooooooooooooooouch
<fefa> nuuu arvaro hace más tema con cartas
<fabio> lo notable es que intentar hacer que es parte del truco y la cara de dolor no la disimula para nada
<fefa> a terribleeee
<fefa> lo q le debio doler
<fefa> :p
<fefa> cambiand de temaa
<fefa> se viene kick ass 2
<fefa> http://www.kissmybit.com/nuevo-trailer-oficial-de-kick-ass-2/
<fabio> la dura!!!! kick ass 2
<fabio> rules!
#ubuntu-cl 2013-03-14
<fefa> buen dia
<c3959> mande correo a la lista sobre el concilio
<c3959> cuando tengan momento de revisarlo y responder
<c3959> (buen dia casi a las 12 denuevo xd)
<fefa> okiis
<fefa> es un mail nuevo o en el hilo del anterior??
<c3959> fefa: sigue siendo el hilo anterior, haber si luego de fijar fechas se hacen los hilos como corresponde
<c3959> o como nos rige el borrador de estatuto :-P
<fefa> aah okis
<fefa> mm quizas mi correo esta con delay el ultimo correo en el hilo q leo es el de patriciologico
<c3959> revisando... puede ser delay o lo respondi al ultimo usuario ¬¬ en vez de la lista
<c3959> fefa: nop, le respondi a la lista. debe estar en vieje hasta los correos :-D
<fefa> aaah oki
<aolivares> pedro_ queremos a Roberto Moreno en el concilio
<aolivares> !!!
<pedro_> !!!
<c3959> uff el retraso de correo en la lista es grande
<c3959> recien me llegaron los mensajes de la mañana
<[|HuGO|]> buenas
<[|HuGO|]> aló?
#ubuntu-cl 2013-03-15
<fefa> bueen dia
<[|HuGO|]> buenas
<arvaro> hola [|HuGO|]
<[|HuGO|]> que tal arvaro
<arvaro> bien, tu q tal?
<[|HuGO|]> bien gracias!
<[|HuGO|]> arvaro
<arvaro> ?
<[|HuGO|]> han probado ubuntu phone?
<fefa> nop
<sortega> wenas arvaro c3959 fabio fefa pedro_
<fefa> hola seba como va?
<sortega> bien aqui haciendo hora para entrar a clases
<sortega> como estas tu?
<fefa> bieeen esperando qpase luego la hora pa irme jajajaja
<zeus> pedro_: tramposo!
<zeus> arvaro: tu tambien!
<arvaro> jajaja y como ustedes zeus ???
<zeus> arvaro: nosotros pasamos por bluecompany po man
<zeus> arvaro: estabamos afuera =)
<arvaro> aaaah nosotros con pedro_ tb po
<zeus> arvaro: mentira
<arvaro> jajajaja
<zeus> arvaro: los hubieramos visto porque estabamos afuera cuando hicieron checkin XD
<arvaro> pasamos en auto por eso
<arvaro> ventanas polarizadas
<zeus> arvaro: no si no les resulta XD
<fefa> q saben de ganarse un free pass por un dia al gimnasio de la madonna
<fefa> jajajaja
<fefa> XD
<zeus> :S
<zeus> fefa: y si te gusta? cuanto sale esa wea mensual ?
<fefa> ni idea
<fefa> pero no me interesa inscribirme
<fefa> de partida esta re lejos
<fefa> en el parque araucano
<fefa> es para irlo a conocer
<fefa> de hecho ese es el eobjetivo q la gente conozca las instalaciones y se tiente
<fefa> yo no me tentare pq no soy muy de hacer ejercicio jajaja
<fefa> pero para probar
<fefa> :p
<fefa> pero creo q es carisimo
<zeus> 45
<zeus> arvaro: pedro_ telefono urgente!
<sortega> nos vemos
<fefa> y gracias a san patricio me retiro
<fefa> bye
#ubuntu-cl 2013-03-16
<lennox> Hola
#ubuntu-cl 2014-03-11
<rad> Este IRC esta vivo?
#ubuntu-cl 2014-03-14
<TuX_oo> oo
